# Sold to me as a black Piranha today for $40



## cory (Jan 31, 2006)

I thought it was a just a plain old RB and then the pet store owner told me it was a black Piranha. Its spotting was bigger than the reds he had in the tank next to it that were the same size. It dosent seem to have the body contour a black should have it its size. Its about 2-2.5". Its body seems too round for a Peru black like I use to have. It has a body shape like a Manny but has spotting instead of striping. The bottom jaw is "v" shaped and the head is a little darker than a red bellies. The closest fish I can see that I might resemble is the Pristobrycon Maculipinnis listed on Aquascape's website but its rear tail is black all the way across like a black. It isnt skiddish like a RB, Its extremely aggressive and tries to bite my finger through the glass and tries to attack me when I am near the tank. Boy, its going to be a Joy cleaning its tank. It didnt look like any Black I have seen and wasnt in the market for one but took a gamble and bought
it. Thought I paid a little to much for it but I have never seen a Black around here and have been looking for years. The last time this store had a black in was years ago and it was a Wimple Pirahna. I Know I paid a little too much for it but was hoping I bought a rare fish. I also bought a Salvini from him today that he thought was a yellow Jack Dempsey. What kind of P is it and did I do good? Guess I need to brush up on my P's, I have been slacking and switching over to Cichlids lately but couldnt resist this little guys personality.

http://www.putfile.com/pic.php?img=6138053
http://www.putfile.com/pic.php?img=6138052
http://www.putfile.com/pic.php?img=6138051
http://www.putfile.com/pic.php?img=6138050
http://www.putfile.com/pic.php?img=6138049
http://www.putfile.com/pic.php?img=6138048
http://www.putfile.com/pic.php?img=6138047


----------



## ICEE (Feb 3, 2007)

WHy wouldnt u think a black piranha would be black?? Its a Pygocentrus Natteri or red belly


----------



## Doktordet (Sep 22, 2006)

I dont think its a rhom since it's snout is rather "rounded" than most rhoms this size. commonly, rhoms this size would have a pointy chin. But i think you have a nice p right there.


----------



## latinoheat (Jan 26, 2006)

Yeap that would be a $40.00 red belly.


----------



## cory (Jan 31, 2006)

Small blacks are white in color when small in size like this. Is body spotting is way bigger than the RBs that were in the tank next to it. This fish is way too aggressive to be a RB. I have raised tons of RBs over the years and its not one. Look at the body contour.


----------



## ICEE (Feb 3, 2007)

Im 100% confident its a red belly you got







by the owner


----------



## ChilDawg (Apr 30, 2006)

To be fair, the practice of relying on aggression levels to determine the identification of a fish or to rule out certain species is not a viable tool. Since the levels of aggression vary so much among conspecifics, it is not the best method. Best of luck in identifying what you have, though!


----------



## t00nCiNaToR (Apr 27, 2004)

243me said:


> Small blacks are white in color when small in size like this. Is body spotting is way bigger than the RBs that were in the tank next to it. This fish is way too aggressive to be a RB. I have raised tons of RBs over the years and its not one. Look at the body contour.


HUUUUGE Eyes!!! Red-Belly. Some fish are aggressive some are skittish, you got lucky to get an agressive RB, I've had like 20 over the years and they were pretty relaxed most of the time.


----------



## SNAKEBITE (Oct 7, 2006)

*Pygocentrus nattereri *


----------



## Buckman (Jan 10, 2007)

you def. paid 40 $ for a red belly. tough luck man, hope its a good fish anyway.


----------



## cory (Jan 31, 2006)

If its a red its going back to the store. I have bought hundreds of dollars of tanks and fish from him in the last year and it wont be a problem getting a refund. I have to go there tomorrow anyways, hes buying a ton of fish from me. I still think its not a RB. I emailed Pedro to give me his 2 cents worth. Look at the size of its eye, way bigger than any RB I have seen in proportion to its head.


----------



## Buckman (Jan 10, 2007)

i'm positive its a red. i had a rhom that size and it is totally different. the big eyes only confirm the fact that its a red.


----------



## bc_buddah (Dec 18, 2005)

poor guy, i'd take it back and be like . . .

man . . .lol

ouch, for sure a red belly . . . even if it was a WILD SUPER RED BELLY, it'd still be steep for 40$


----------



## cory (Jan 31, 2006)

I don't believe its a Rhom but I don't believe its a Red either. Posters do me a favor and go on Aquascapes website and check pics of all the different species compared to this fish. The eyes seem bigger and so do the spots and contour of the body. Also the aggressiveness has thrown me off the trail of a plain old RB.


----------



## MIKE JONES (Dec 9, 2006)

243me said:


> Small blacks are white in color when small in size like this. Is body spotting is way bigger than the RBs that were in the tank next to it. This fish is way too aggressive to be a RB. I have raised tons of RBs over the years and its not one. Look at the body contour.


no way you could of raised ''tons'' of RBP's and think that is a black Romb, come on man just admit your new to the hobby and got took by some asshole at your LFS, all juvie RBP's have spots and dont loose them till there a adult,


----------



## cory (Jan 31, 2006)

I don't think its a black rhom but don't think its a RB either. I am trying to figure out what specie it is. This fish is a glass banger! How many RBs do you know attack your finger when put up to the glass? It keeps slaming into the glass every time I put my finger up to it.


----------



## SNAKEBITE (Oct 7, 2006)

if you have raised tons of red belly you would diffinetly know this is a red belly

you have to agree with us its a _P. nattereri_


----------



## latinoheat (Jan 26, 2006)

Come on you can look and research for about 2 weeks and at the end your gonna find out it is a red belly. But $40.00 I will tell you its a special red belly raised only in certain stores if you want. Just take it back if you don't want a RBP or keep it and post pics as it gets bigger. If it is very active you got lucky with it.


----------



## Uncle Jesse (Feb 18, 2007)

if you do take it back im sure ash can have a real black to your door for about the same price 
that fish is a red mabye wild cought? thats why it looks different?


----------



## cory (Jan 31, 2006)

Alright, I got the wool pulled over my eyes, its going back tomorrow.


----------



## moonerlee (Jul 19, 2007)

hey there 243me i'm from wisconsin too and was just wondering if the fish was bought at just pets in appleton?


----------



## cory (Jan 31, 2006)

La Crosse, WI. I"ll take it back on Tuesday along with my four RBs hes buying from me and also some Festaes. I doubt hes going to give me a good price on my Piraya I bought from Aquascape so I will probably hold on to it unitll I find a buyer who is willing to pay for it.


----------



## Badrad1532 (Apr 15, 2006)

That fish should mean something to you, "you were Meant to get him" He may be good luck! You gambled, it was supposed to happen...lol


----------



## Pitbullmike (Feb 14, 2006)

I would keep him if he is aggressive just some money back man


----------



## ICEE (Feb 3, 2007)

Ya keep him if hes agressive man


----------



## joefish219 (Feb 8, 2005)

it is sad but learn and move on. i bet the fish turns out to be a keeper. usually the ones that start off bad turn up good.


----------



## b_ack51 (Feb 11, 2003)

It's a red belly piranha. Pygo. It is definately not a black (serra) piranha.


----------



## Coldfire (Aug 20, 2003)

Sorry to see that you received a pygo Nattereri in lieu of a Rhom. I hope that the store owner works something out with you.


----------



## cueball (May 24, 2005)

by the way dude aggressive dont mean to put your fingers in and see if he goes after it,,,,

just cuz there piranhas dont mean there man eaters,,,,


----------



## KINGofKINGS (Jul 24, 2006)

i really dont get this 243me... your taking him back just because he is a red? -- sure you over payed, but wouldnt you rather over pay a bit for a fish with his personality--- i mean if the posters would have lied and told you it was anything but a red you would probably be keeping the fish right? its just 40$ man- maybe if you told him how he was wrong he'd give you some of that back, but imo if you are that happy with his personality then he is worth keeping--- like you kept mentioning.... "ive never seen a red this aggressive"--- well than sh*t! you got a one of a kind red!........


----------



## ICEE (Feb 3, 2007)

KINGofKINGS said:


> i really dont get this 243me... your taking him back just because he is a red? -- sure you over payed, but wouldnt you rather over pay a bit for a fish with his personality--- i mean if the posters would have lied and told you it was anything but a red you would probably be keeping the fish right? its just 40$ man- maybe if you told him how he was wrong he'd give you some of that back, but imo if you are that happy with his personality then he is worth keeping--- like you kept mentioning.... "ive never seen a red this aggressive"--- well than sh*t! you got a one of a kind red!........


Agreed you should keep him


----------



## P-Dee (Jun 1, 2007)

I agree 100% you should keep him/her. It's a nice looking fish. Even for $40. ^.^


----------



## cory (Jan 31, 2006)

Its back at the store. I told the owner I would take a Black on trade so he told me to get back to him later in the week.


----------



## adestef (Mar 13, 2007)

I think you will be dissappointed, because a solitary rhom at that size is no picnic. mine kinda just chills under a piece of driftwood only coming out tgo eat and the occasional trip around the tank.


----------



## JAWZ99 (Jul 25, 2007)

yea take it bak


----------



## CLUSTER ONE (Aug 2, 2006)

id bring him back and try to get your mone or store credit back


----------



## SNAKEBITE (Oct 7, 2006)

JAWZ99 said:


> id bring him back and try to get your mone or store credit back


he brought it back to lfs already

don't be disappointed if hes not as aggressive as your red when you first recieve him


----------



## CLUSTER ONE (Aug 2, 2006)

woops i just read the first page then the post prior to mine and figure he still had it


----------



## NegativeSpin (Aug 1, 2007)

I found out he took it back already but here is what I think:

There is a minute posibility that its a P. piraya since it has orange coloration instead of red. You won't know for sure until it gets bigger when you could identify it from its unique adipose fin. In all probability it is just a P. nattereri. You should bare in mind that in the bell curve of genetic traits for the 1300 or so eggs that hatch you will have, on the left, spontaneous abortions to peewee hermans and on the right good athletes to professional wrestlers. It sounds like you have a redbelly that is worth trying to breed otherwise go back and get yourself a real rhombeus.


----------



## KINGofKINGS (Jul 24, 2006)

243me said:


> Its back at the store. I told the owner I would take a Black on trade so he told me to get back to him later in the week.


well have fun with your more than likely shy/skittish black-


----------



## b_ack51 (Feb 11, 2003)

shanker said:


> I found out he took it back already but here is what I think:
> 
> There is a minute posibility that its a P. piraya since it has orange coloration instead of red. You won't know for sure until it gets bigger when you could identify it from its unique adipose fin. In all probability it is just a P. nattereri. You should bare in mind that in the bell curve of genetic traits for the 1300 or so eggs that hatch you will have, on the left, spontaneous abortions to peewee hermans and on the right good athletes to professional wrestlers. It sounds like you have a redbelly that is worth trying to breed otherwise go back and get yourself a real rhombeus.


Or you could just check the eye colors of the fish. That will let you know if its a red belly or piraya.


----------



## GN121406 (Jul 28, 2007)

Thats a red belly


----------



## DC2RJUN (Aug 31, 2004)

Most pet stores sell baby Pygo Natts. as baby black piranhas not knowing what the f*ck it is really.


----------



## cory (Jan 31, 2006)

I finaly received justice today. I went in and added $31 to my "store credit" since it was never offered to me and bought an Emperor 400. Had to get something for the money.


----------



## repticland (Jul 25, 2007)

wow how did u not know that was a red belly i would get your money back


----------



## CLUSTER ONE (Aug 2, 2006)

so emp 400 cost about 40 $ where you are? have more store credit too or something?

around me there like 90$ cnd+tax so like 105$
and now canadian isnt even much diferencent then american (lately canadian been actually worth more)


----------



## DC2RJUN (Aug 31, 2004)

repticland said:


> wow how did u not know that was a red belly i would get your money back


read my reply


----------



## barbianj (Aug 3, 2003)

> I told the owner I would take a Black on trade so he told me to get back to him later in the week.


Might want to be a little more specific with the store owner.


----------



## nirvanarules1 (Mar 14, 2007)

sean-820 said:


> so emp 400 cost about 40 $ where you are? have more store credit too or something?
> 
> around me there like 90$ cnd+tax so like 105$
> and now canadian isnt even much diferencent then american (lately canadian been actually worth more)


dude i live in delaware by the PA border and i go to this pet store called "that fish place" and they sell emp 400 for 42.99 ea


----------

